# BBQ Sauce contest..Big News!!!  Lee Ann is judging!!!



## Captain Morgan

I saw the guys over on the Addicted to Q site are having
a bbq sauce contest...any interest in having one here?
Maybe we could get Lee Ann or Ray or Minion to judge.
Everyone just send a bottle to the judge and the winner
gets a little prize package donated by some of our
entrepreneurs....any interest?


----------



## Diva Q

YES!


----------



## Captain Morgan

sooo....it's me and Diva?  Looks like I've got
second wrapped up!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Larry has agreed to donate a Primo, but the deadline has passed.
It's down to me and Diva.


----------



## Rev.Jr.

Will there be different categories? Tomato based, vinegar based, mustard based? Doesn't matter, I'm in.


----------



## SteerCrazy

My guess is that Woody will be enterin some kind of mustard base sauce......just me thinkin out loud here


----------



## Captain Morgan

Never can tell with Wood-eye.

I guess it's up to us about categories or not.
I imagine Wood-eye would like to see a mustard
vinegar category.


----------



## wittdog

I don't know...I got all my good sauce recipes from this site...


----------



## john pen

Id be in !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Make an entry fee into the contest and if enough people enter then there could be a free Primo Package as a prize.  That could get interesting............


----------



## Greg Rempe

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Make an *entry fee *into the contest and if enough people enter then there could be a free Primo Package as a prize.  That could get interesting............



Not with this bunch...


----------



## WalterSC

*Re: BBQ Sauce contest?*



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I saw the guys over on the Addicted to Q site are having
> a bbq sauce contest...any interest in having one here?
> Maybe we could get Lee Ann or Ray or Minion to judge.
> Everyone just send a bottle to the judge and the winner
> gets a little prize package donated by some of our
> entrepreneurs....any interest?



I am in !!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Not that I'm an untrusting person, but I'd be nervous about judging any sauce that wasn't produced in a licensed facility.

I had a bad experience at a gathering one time where the maker of the sauce invited everyone to "taste" the sauce by dipping their fingers into the jar.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Not that I'm an untrusting person, but I'd be nervous about judging any sauce that wasn't produced in a licensed facility.
> 
> I had a bad experience at a gathering one time where the maker of the sauce invited everyone to "taste" the sauce by dipping their fingers into the jar.



Thank god it was only their fingers!


----------



## SteerCrazy

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm an untrusting person, but I'd be nervous about judging any sauce that wasn't produced in a licensed facility.
> 
> I had a bad experience at a gathering one time where the maker of the sauce invited everyone to "taste" the sauce by dipping their fingers into the jar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank god it was only their fingers!*
Click to expand...


hopefully Larry wasn't a participant. I hear he can't keep his finger outta his a$$


----------



## Nick Prochilo

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm an untrusting person, but I'd be nervous about judging any sauce that wasn't produced in a licensed facility.
> 
> I had a bad experience at a gathering one time where the maker of the sauce invited everyone to "taste" the sauce by dipping their fingers into the jar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank god it was only their fingers!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hopefully Larry wasn't a participant. I hear he can't keep his finger outta his a$$
Click to expand...


Or anybody elses for that matter!


----------



## Diva Q

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Make an entry fee into the contest and if enough people enter then there could be a free Primo Package as a prize.  That could get interesting............



You going to deliver it to Canada?????


----------



## Uncle Al

I'm In too!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

I am game.  Count me in.


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok lets talk about the rules..
I really don't think we'll have enough entries
to make different categories....should we
say something like ..this contest is for
a sauce for ribs or chicken or brisket or pp.?
(only 1)

Or just send it in and let the judge (s) 
decide which they like the best period.


----------



## SteerCrazy

I don't make my own stuff, so I'll just sit back and watch


----------



## Diva Q

I think if you are sending in homemade sauce you should can it in glass jars in a water bath for safety reason. Therefore if the seal is broken then the judges will know.


----------



## Captain Morgan

the judges may or may not give us rules to
follow to keep them safe...depends on if
the judge is a Scotty-type or not.


----------



## john pen

Great, we haven't even started yet, and we're worried about bochilism ??

Lets not be wusses about this..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok lets talk about the rules..
> I really don't think we'll have enough entries
> to make different categories....should we
> say something like ..this contest is for
> a sauce for ribs or chicken or brisket or pp.?
> (only 1)
> 
> Or just send it in and let the judge (s)
> decide which they like the best period.



In a sauce contest with KCBS its just sauce.  No categorys.  Let the judge decide if its good or not.


----------



## LarryWolfe

john pen said:
			
		

> Great, we haven't even started yet, and we're worried about bochilism ??
> 
> Lets not be wusses about this..



Exactly!


----------



## Captain Morgan

let me pass this along..I've been contacted by someone who
may be willing to give a grand prize worth well over a thousand
dollars if we have enough entries....

just sayin


----------



## wittdog

Well I'm in then...I can cobble something up...


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> let me pass this along..I've been contacted by someone who
> may be willing to give a grand prize worth well over a thousand
> dollars if we have enough entries....
> 
> just sayin



How generous of Larry!  You da man!


----------



## Captain Morgan

In order to make the grand prize happen, there will have to be 
an entry fee of 15 or 20 bucks...but again, I can get this
prize if we just get 30 or 40 entries.
I guess if I run this thing, I can't enter, but I might be willing
to do it just for you guys.


----------



## Bobberqer

john pen said:
			
		

> Great, we haven't even started yet, and we're worried about bochilism ??
> 
> Lets not be wusses about this..



I'm in conjuncuction with that statement.. who in their right mind would send an unsafe food product in   .. and the judges would know immediatelty if a jar of "cannned" sauce was unfit for consumption.. I'm in!!!!  lay out the rules/categories/parameters etc.. and post em.. whateva they may be


----------



## BayouBBQ

I'm in. Let us know the rules, deadlines, and judges and go with it.


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok, I'll do it...here's some details...

The Grand Prize will indeed be a Primo Grill, maybe 2 depending
on how many entries!  Thanks Larry!

Entry fees will be 20 dollars to help pay for the Primo.

Since a Primo is being offered, I can't ask Dr. BBQ to be
the judge (he is a spokesman for Big Green Egg).

My first thought is to ask the Dixie Chicks team to be 
the judges...30 sauces or more might be too much
for one person, and I think all will agree Lee Ann and
her teammates are well qualified.

I'm also thinking the winners could be announced on
July 4th (a Wednesday).

The contest will be 1 category only, and I'm currently working
on rules.
Basically, you will send one bottle to the judges (whoever they are).
Then you will pray.

We'll have a webpage set up either here or on Larry's site
that will show all the prize packages and sponsors.

I'd also like to ask for sponsors to donate rubs or anthing else
we can add to the prize packages for 2nd and 3rd. Just email me or pm me...

this should be a lot of fun and will make someone very  happy!
Maybe it can become an annual event!

Questions and comments are needed!!


----------



## Bruce B

I'd rather have a Big Green Egg, but I suppose a Primo would be OK. I'm in. Cappy, tell my cousin LeeAnn I said, "hey" when you talk to her.                                                                                                             *just in case there is a Primo dealer around who doesn't know I'm kidding.*


----------



## john pen

maby we could set up a paypal account for the registration fee, and another to be used exclusivly to bribe the Judges...


----------



## Finney

Just found out about the contest...  I'm in.


----------



## 007bond-jb

Well you know JB is in, I got a 100 year old recipe for BBQ sauce


----------



## LarryWolfe

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Well you know JB is in, I got a 100 year old recipe for BBQ sauce



Then vote in the Poll BOOOY!!!  Look at me Boy!


----------



## Diva Q

Woohoo!


----------



## WalterSC

Well we gonna do this or just talk about it???


----------



## Captain Morgan

14 yes votes now...we need 20 or 25...spread the word on all the
boards you visit...I just hit the Nat BBQ board...Walter, post it on the
SCBA site with a link to the poll


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 14 yes votes now...we need 20 or 25...spread the word on all the
> boards you visit...I just hit the Nat BBQ board...Walter, post it on the
> SCBA site with a link to the poll




Almost Jim.   Here's the deal.......  We need at least 42 entries to offer a Primo Oval XL and 30 entries to offer the Primo Oval Jr.  That will cover all costs involved including shipping and handling to your front door.


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok, you run the thing, and I'll enter!  I've got a call in to
Lee Ann..if I can get her involved it's your baby and I enter.
Unless someone complains.  The Wood Chicks love my sauce,
but there is the matter of the restraining order...phone calls
don't violate that, right???   :?


----------



## Captain Morgan

just got this from Lee Ann!!

"Hi!  This sounds funnnnnn!!!!  I would love to judge for you!  Please let me know when to expect product and when you need results.  Also, please let me know the judging criteria ie taste, packaging etc. and scoring ie 1-10, 10 being the best.

Looking forward to it. (PS I just won 1st place in Sauce at KCBS VA State Championship in Norfolk a few weeks ago) 
Best regards,

Lee Ann"


----------



## LarryWolfe

Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ said:
			
		

> I'm in for this!



Thanks!!  Please put your vote in on the Poll!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ said:
			
		

> Did it.
> 
> How many sauces can I enter?



As of now, as many as you want. But each entry costs $20.


----------



## Larry D.

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm an untrusting person, but I'd be nervous about judging any sauce that wasn't produced in a licensed facility.
> 
> I had a bad experience at a gathering one time where the maker of the sauce invited everyone to "taste" the sauce by dipping their fingers into the jar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god it was only their fingers!
Click to expand...


Nothing else was long enough to reach their mouths...   :damnfunny


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just got this from Lee Ann!!
> 
> "Hi!  This sounds funnnnnn!!!!  I would love to judge for you!  Please let me know when to expect product and when you need results.  Also, please let me know the judging criteria ie taste, packaging etc. and scoring ie 1-10, 10 being the best.
> 
> Looking forward to it. (PS I just won 1st place in Sauce at KCBS VA State Championship in Norfolk a few weeks ago)
> Best regards,
> 
> Lee Ann"



OUTSTANDING , now when do we have to have it in and who does it go to, what amount of sauce is needed??


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got this from Lee Ann!!
> 
> "Hi!  This sounds funnnnnn!!!!  I would love to judge for you!  Please let me know when to expect product and when you need results.  Also, please let me know the judging criteria ie taste, packaging etc. and scoring ie 1-10, 10 being the best.
> 
> Looking forward to it. (PS I just won 1st place in Sauce at KCBS VA State Championship in Norfolk a few weeks ago)
> Best regards,
> 
> Lee Ann"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDING , now when do we have to have it in and who does it go to, what amount of sauce is needed??
Click to expand...



Details haven't been finalized yet Walter.  As soon as they are we'll post them and ask that you guys post them on other boards as well.


----------



## WalterSC

Details haven't been finalized yet Walter.  As soon as they are we'll post them and ask that you guys post them on other boards as well.

I already posted something about the poll and some info on the SCBA board as well.


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Details haven't been finalized yet Walter.  As soon as they are we'll post them and ask that you guys post them on other boards as well.
> 
> I already posted something about the poll and some info on the SCBA board as well.



Thanks Walter!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

I'm in!


----------



## Bobberqer

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm in!


There's already 1 guy from Lawn Guy Land involved.. there is a limit , ya know..


----------



## Bobberqer

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Ranucci's Big Butt BBQ":3h4c8vuy]I'm in for this!



Thanks!!  Please put your vote in on the Poll!![/quote:3h4c8vuy]

ummm... errrrr... aaahhhhh . .what poll ?


----------



## Finney

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> *There's already 1 guy from Lawn Guy Land involved.. there is a limit , ya know..*
Click to expand...


There should be.  LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe

As of this morning we have enough people (30) interested in the contest to offer the Primo Oval Jr.!!  12 more and the XL will be the Grand Prize!  This all depends if everyone that says they're going to enter actually do.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Hey Cappy.  I have Eggmasters (addicted to BBQ) permission to post this contest on his site if you want me too.  Just let me know.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I say the more the merrier...10 more entries and we can
get the big grill for the prize!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Hey Cappy.  I have Eggmasters (addicted to BBQ) permission to post this contest on his site if you want me too.  Just let me know.



Bill wait till we have everything finalized please.  I was gonna talk to Jeff about this anyways.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":81qjzmuo]Hey Cappy.  I have Eggmasters (addicted to BBQ) permission to post this contest on his site if you want me too.  Just let me know.



Bill wait till we have everything finalized please.  I was gonna talk to Jeff about this anyways.[/quote:81qjzmuo]

OOPS, sorry Larry.  Already posted.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3ujx7zda][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3ujx7zda]Hey Cappy.  I have Eggmasters (addicted to BBQ) permission to post this contest on his site if you want me too.  Just let me know.



Bill wait till we have everything finalized please.  I was gonna talk to Jeff about this anyways.[/quote:3ujx7zda]

OOPS, sorry Larry.  Already posted.[/quote:3ujx7zda]

So I saw......  no biggie.


----------



## Spice1

Count me in.

Spice


----------



## Greg Rempe

Spice said:
			
		

> Count me in.
> 
> Spice



Jay, do you really _*NEED *_another smoker??!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok, I just talked to Lee Ann..she loves me like everyone else in
the bbq world!

She was dying for me to enter my sauce so she could taste it
but I told her no, wouldn't be fair.

We're on, you've got a little over a week to get your sauce ready,
official rules and info coming up soon!!!


----------



## wittdog

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, I just talked to Lee Ann..she loves me like everyone else in
> the bbq world!
> 
> She was dying for me to enter my sauce so she could taste it
> but I told her no, wouldn't be fair.
> 
> We're on, you've got a little over a week to get your sauce ready,
> official rules and info coming up soon!!!


Cappy if she's judging..you should be able to enter your sauce..after all it's MJs favorite.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'll settle for the undying love and respect of Lee Ann.

The movement to make each sauce unmarked is growing.
I don't think it's necessary, but you better state your case
pretty quick on this issue.

I love blind judging, but again, I don't think it's necessary
in this case.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'll settle for the undying love and respect of Lee Ann.
> 
> The movement to make each sauce unmarked is growing.
> I don't think it's necessary, but you better state your case
> pretty quick on this issue.
> 
> I love blind judging, but again, I don't think it's necessary
> in this case.



I agree.  Lee Ann doesnt know us.  Plus I think it adds a little more trouble for you.  Let them stand on there merit.  JMHO.


----------



## Bobberqer

I know the details aren't finalized, but>>>>>> we'll be judged on packaging ???? I know it was mentioned back up there somewhere...whooda thunk ???   lol mark me down for a zero.. I'm sending it in, in  a  mason jar.. maybe a liitle raffia,  and a bow, with some ribbon  if it helps my scores  lol  if that is what you are looking for!!!! :?


----------



## Diva Q

Yup mine will be sent in a mason jar as well. 

Safest to pack it with bubbles. 



Ok it is ready where do I send it.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Jim and I are having a teleconference tomorrow and should have more details posted afterwards!!!  

As far as the packaging, just get it to the destination safely and without leaking.  Other than that put it in a ziploc bag if you need to!!!  Mason Jars however are ideal for this.


----------



## Griff

So it there a rule against me using a $100 bill as a label for my entry? BTW, the judge can keep the jar as long as I win.


----------



## Diva Q

LOL now that is smart.


----------



## Bobberqer

out of sheer curiosity.. when is the " ship" date.. lotta people will be  at comps this w/e... so late next week, or so, will be more better


----------



## Captain Morgan

all details will be announced this morning.

I can say, after talking with Lee Ann, the sauce will not be
judged on packaging.

Flavor will be the sole criteria.


----------



## LarryWolfe

NOTICE!!!!  Details and rules will be posted this morning.  But the deadline for Cappy receiving the sauce is gonna be next Wednesday 23 May 2007.  So this is a heads up to get your sauce ready!


----------



## Cliff H.

That is kind of short notice Larry, but I am still in.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That is kind of short notice Larry, but I am still in.



I agree.  I sent an e-mail to Jim to find out why.  Hopefully it will be extended.  Sorry......


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> NOTICE!!!!  Details and rules will be posted this morning.  But the deadline for Cappy receiving the sauce is gonna be next Wednesday 23 May 2007.  So this is a heads up to get your sauce ready!



*So we don't have rules or an official contest announcement yet....  But we have to have entrys to the judge in 7 days?!?!?!?!*   :?  :?  :? 

*What's up with that?*


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE!!!!  Details and rules will be posted this morning.  But the deadline for Cappy receiving the sauce is gonna be next Wednesday 23 May 2007.  So this is a heads up to get your sauce ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So we don't have rules or an official contest announcement yet....  But we have to have entrys to the judge in 7 days?!?!?!?!*   :?  :?  :?
> 
> *What's up with that?*
Click to expand...


I was just giving you a heads up Finney.  As stated before, the rules will be posted this morning.  Make your sauce tonight and get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Cliff H.

I have one bottle ready to go, but it taste like crappyola


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":25gd75vr]NOTICE!!!!  Details and rules will be posted this morning.  But the deadline for Cappy receiving the sauce is gonna be next Wednesday 23 May 2007.  So this is a heads up to get your sauce ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So we don't have rules or an official contest announcement yet....  But we have to have entrys to the judge in 7 days?!?!?!?!*   :?  :?  :?
> 
> *What's up with that?*
Click to expand...


I was just giving you a heads up Finney.  As stated before, the rules will be posted this morning.  Make your sauce tonight and get it in the mail tomorrow.[/quote:25gd75vr]

That barely give me time to put some Cattleman's Gold in a jar and mail it.

(if Cattleman's is in a squeeze bottle... I might just make it)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Okay the date is going to be extended............ typing up the rules with Jim right now.


----------



## Cliff H.

Thanks


----------



## Diva Q

I am good to ship today. My sauce was made yesterday. 
 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe

I just sent a revisement of the rules and dates to Jim.   As soon as he and I can agree with the changes one of use will post them!  But there will be more time to get your sauces into us!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

My sauce is still on paper!  Plus I don't have a mail address where to send it to.  :?:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am good to ship today. My sauce was made yesterday.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can enter... but you must be a resident of the continental United States to win.  LOL   :ROFL
> 
> Just kidding....  maybe....  who knows?  :roll:
Click to expand...


It's open to Canada too, but additional shipping charges "could" apply.


----------



## Captain Morgan

almost done.


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Diva Q":cby7bl8r]I am good to ship today. My sauce was made yesterday.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can enter... but you must be a resident of the continental United States to win.  LOL   :ROFL
> 
> Just kidding....  maybe....  who knows?  :roll:
Click to expand...


It's open to Canada too, but additional shipping charges "could" apply.[/quote:cby7bl8r]

Where did I post that?  LOL   :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Diva Q":149elrac]I am good to ship today. My sauce was made yesterday.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can enter... but you must be a resident of the continental United States to win.  LOL   :ROFL
> 
> Just kidding....  maybe....  who knows?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's open to Canada too, but additional shipping charges "could" apply.
Click to expand...


Where did I post that?  LOL   :roll:[/quote:149elrac]

Who ever said I posted it "wasn't"??


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe"d33hgaz]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Diva Q"d33hgaz]I am good to ship today. My sauce was made yesterday.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can enter... but you must be a resident of the continental United States to win.  LOL   :ROFL
> 
> Just kidding....  maybe....  who knows?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's open to Canada too, but additional shipping charges "could" apply.
Click to expand...


Where did I post that?  LOL   :roll:[/quoted33hgaz]

Who ever said I posted it "wasn't"??[/quoted33hgaz]


WHAT???   :?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1po7aevd]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Diva Q":1po7aevd]I am good to ship today. My sauce was made yesterday.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can enter... but you must be a resident of the continental United States to win.  LOL   :ROFL
> 
> Just kidding....  maybe....  who knows?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's open to Canada too, but additional shipping charges "could" apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post that?  LOL   :roll:
Click to expand...


Who ever said I posted it "wasn't"??[/quote:1po7aevd]


WHAT???   :?[/quote:1po7aevd]

I'll beat you to it, "I'm a dumbass"!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2expxuuk]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2expxuuk]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Diva Q":2expxuuk]I am good to ship today. My sauce was made yesterday.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can enter... but you must be a resident of the continental United States to win.  LOL   :ROFL
> 
> Just kidding....  maybe....  who knows?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's open to Canada too, but additional shipping charges "could" apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I post that?  LOL   :roll:
Click to expand...


Who ever said I posted it "wasn't"??[/quote:2expxuuk]


WHAT???   :?[/quote:2expxuuk]

I'll beat you to it, "I'm a dumbass"![/quote:2expxuuk]

LOL


----------



## Puff1

I'm in  
Can't you just give me the prize now? :?


----------



## Griff

Larry, you ready to ship that sucker to Alaska?


----------



## Finney

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry, you ready to ship that sucker to Alaska?



I don't live in Alaska?!?!?!?  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe

I hear alot of smack talking but only have a hand full of "Paid" entries so far!  Lot different so far than the poll!!!  Come on folks don't wait till the last minute to enter this contest.  The sooner the better, it gives me more time to figure out a bigger nicer Primo prize!!


----------



## Finney

So, since I HAVE PAID...  I get to talk smack, right?


"Smack"  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> So, since I HAVE PAID...  I get to talk smack, right?
> 
> 
> "Smack"  :roll:



Yep!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Smack Smack Smack


----------



## LarryWolfe

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Smack Smack Smack



Got your payment Scotty thank you!!!  Come on people, lets get this prize up to the XL Oval!!!!  The more entries, the bigger the Primo!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Thanks to everyone who have paid their entry fee already this morning!!!  We're getting to where we want to be, so keep the entry fee's coming! 

One thing I need to add to the rules is.....*You entry fee must be received by the 30 May deadline for the sauce turn in as well. * Since the USPS is not always on time, if you are mailing a check make sure you get it in the mail with plenty of time.  I don't want to see someone with a great sauce not get credit for such because of the Postal System.  

I don't mind taking check or money orders, but PayPal is istantaneous and you DO NOT have to have a PayPal Account to pay on www.wolferub.com .  All credit cards and E Checks are accepted.  I can also send you an invoice for the entry fee so you don't have to use PayPal.  You just pay the invoice with a Credit Card online, no fuss no muss.  If anyone is interested in that route, let me know.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Don't get caught up in the Memorial Day weekend rush!!!!
Get those sauces to Cappy today!


----------



## john pen

Entry fee paid and will be cooking this weekend to send on Monday !! Then clearing a spot on the deck for my new cooker !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

john pen said:
			
		

> Entry fee paid and will be cooking this weekend to send on Monday !! Then clearing a spot on the deck for my new cooker !!!



I received your entry fee this morning John!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm paid so here we go.
> 
> Y'all are a great bunch of guys.  I just want to say how much I appreciate all of Y'all kicking in some money to get me this new Primo cooker because my BBQ Sauce is gonna kick some ***. :P



Payment received Mike!!!  Thank you and good luck!!!  Come on the rest of you guys, quit slacking and get your entry fee in today!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

WOW GUYS 7 MORE entries entered already this morning!!!  

I've had several people tell me they don't make their own sauces from scratch................YOU DON'T HAVE TO make your own sauce for this contest.  Buy a bottle of your favorite sauce and put it in a Mason Jar if you want to!  Or tweak store bought sauce with your own special ingredients!  Or make your sauce from scratch, it's up to you!!  This is a really good opportunity at the chance to get a really nice Primo Grill for  $20.  

*Click HERE * to enter today!!


----------



## Unity

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Buy a bottle of your favorite sauce and put it in a Mason Jar if you want to!


Can I just peel the label off one of these and send it in?  :P 







--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Unity said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a bottle of your favorite sauce and put it in a Mason Jar if you want to!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just peel the label off one of these and send it in?  :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --John  8)
Click to expand...


Yes you can John!  BTW, Scotts is some really good sauce!


----------



## wittdog

Unity said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a bottle of your favorite sauce and put it in a Mason Jar if you want to!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just peel the label off one of these and send it in?  :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --John  8)
Click to expand...

That's some good stuff..just not as good as Cappys


----------



## oompappy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WOW GUYS 7 MORE entries entered already this morning!!!
> 
> I've had several people tell me they don't make their own sauces from scratch................*YOU DON'T HAVE TO make your own sauce for this contest. * Buy a bottle of your favorite sauce and put it in a Mason Jar if you want to!  Or tweak store bought sauce with your own special ingredients!  Or make your sauce from scratch, it's up to you!!  This is a really good opportunity at the chance to get a really nice Primo Grill for  $20.
> 
> *Click HERE * to enter today!!



But, it is a lot better to win a contest with something you made yourself. 
My entry will most certainly be made from scratch!


----------



## Unity

Unity said:
			
		

> Can I just peel the label off one of these and send it in? :P


I hope y'all noticed the :P at the end.

Mr Scott could enter his family's sauce, but I promise I won't.  

I'd be pretty annoyed at the organizers if I spent $20 and sent away a jar of my best homemade special sauce, and somebody won with Cattlemen's or something.   

--John  8)
(Of course, an experienced judge wouldn't be taken in so easily.)


----------



## Captain Morgan

Larry is a pain in the ass...he hounded me every 15 minutes to come up with the rules, now he's bitching cause everyone didn't rush to enter the contest WHICH ENDS AT THE END OF THE MONTH!!!

It's coming, bbq folk don't lie, you're not gonna lose that much money.
Anyway, if I catch anyone entering a commercial sauce, I will invent and
enter you into the BBQ HALL OF SHAME.

Come on guys, a commercial sauce aint gonna beat us anyway,
and it's all about the thrill of winning with your own stuff, 





RIGHT???






p.s., Lee Ann would never think a commercial sauce is bette than
what you're entering anyway.


----------



## Puff1

[smilie=nonono.gif]

Who's Lee Ann


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> *Larry is a pain in the ass...he hounded me every 15 minutes to come up with the rules, now he's bitching cause everyone didn't rush to enter the contest WHICH ENDS AT THE END OF THE MONTH!!!*



My ass is on the line for the grill.  I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass.  I would just like to make sure the 35 folks that voted on the poll saying they would enter do so.  I really want this contest to be a success and for everyone to end up happy in the end.  So I'm sorry if I'm being a pain in the ass.

BTW, if you haven't entered the BBQ Central Sauce Contest you can click *HERE* and enter today!   [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe

Don't worry Larry...if things go south I am the one that will look like an idiot...It's my forum... :roll:


----------



## john pen

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Don't worry Larry...if things go south I am the one that will look like an idiot...It's my forum... :roll:



Thats why we hang here !!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

The first sauce has arrived!  I believe it's from Tiger Paw
down in Georgia!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Don't worry Larry...if things go south I am the one that will look like an idiot...It's my forum... :roll:



You already do!


----------



## boar_d_laze

I'll make a batch of something or other tomorrow, probably a balsamic-espresso base, and get it shipped by mid week.  Call me crazy, but I don't think it's a good idea to have home-canned sauces sitting around for more than a couple of weeks.  

On the twenty buck entry fee... You take food stamps?

Good luck,
Rich


----------



## LarryWolfe

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> I'll make a batch of something or other tomorrow, probably a balsamic-espresso base, and get it shipped by mid week.  Call me crazy, but I don't think it's a good idea to have home-canned sauces sitting around for more than a couple of weeks.
> 
> *On the twenty buck entry fee... You take food stamps*?
> 
> Good luck,
> Rich



Nope but check, credit card, money orders or debit card payments are accepted!!  PM if you have any questions!!


----------



## 007bond-jb

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> I'll make a batch of something or other tomorrow, probably a balsamic-espresso base, and get it shipped by mid week.  Call me crazy, but I don't think it's a good idea to have home-canned sauces sitting around for more than a couple of weeks.
> 
> On the twenty buck entry fee... You take food stamps?
> 
> Good luck,
> Rich



  [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 
Hey Larry If by chance I win can you keep the Primo & send me a Cajun Grill instead :ROFL  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="boar_d_laze":1q5ptdge]I'll make a batch of something or other tomorrow, probably a balsamic-espresso base, and get it shipped by mid week.  Call me crazy, but I don't think it's a good idea to have home-canned sauces sitting around for more than a couple of weeks.
> 
> On the twenty buck entry fee... You take food stamps?
> 
> Good luck,
> Rich



  [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 
Hey Larry If by chance I win can you keep the Primo & send me a Cajun Grill instead :ROFL  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif][/quote:1q5ptdge]

Infun ya win???? ya supposed to say....When ya win!


----------



## Captain Morgan

You guys are dreaming...I'm gonna win first and second with
the same sauce.




Oh yeah, I'm not in it. :x


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You guys are dreaming...I'm gonna win first and second with
> the same sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm not in it. :x



Na first place will go to me , I sent my entry fee in this afternoon . I am going to enjoy that Primo Grill!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H.

I got a test batch on the stove raaat now.


----------



## LarryWolfe

[smilie=bump.gif]

*2007 BBQ Central Barbecue Sauce Contest Rules*.

1. Sauce can be any type of barbecue style, and will be judged equally with no restrictions or categories taken into consideration.  Sauce will be tasted alone, not served on meat.

2. Sauce *(1/2 pint to 1 pint)* will be sent to Captain Morgan in a bottle with no labels or markings. (Captain Morgan will assign each bottle a number and send them to the judge.) Glass or plastic is fine.  Your entry/entries* MUST BE received no later than 30 May 2007.  *

3. Captain Morgan will ship all of the entries to the judges no later than 31 May 2007.  The judging will take place on or about the 2nd or 3rd of June.  The Head Judge will return the top 10 numbers to Jim who will post the results and notify the winners by email and on BBQ Central.

4.  The top 3 winners will receive prizes, perhaps the top 5 depending on many more prizes we can collect.

5. An individual can enter more than one sauce, as long as an entry fee of $20 has been received for each sauce.  (if you enter 2 sauces, send 40 bucks)

6. Sauce will be judged on *FLAVOR* alone.  Much thought was put into other considerations, like texture, packaging, versatility...however, it was decided flavor alone will be the sole criteria.  Future contests may include other categories of sauce.

7. Unused sauce and containers will not be returned after the contest.

*8. Liability for each sauce lies with the sauce maker.  When entering into this contest and upon paying your entry fee you release Jim â€œCaptainâ€*


----------



## BayouBBQ

My sauce is on it's way to MB today.
The check is also on it's way to Larry today.


----------



## LarryWolfe

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> My sauce is on it's way to MB today.
> The check is also on it's way to Larry today.



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Russ you sent me a bottle too, right??

I've heard a lot of good things about your sauce on the comp
circuit down here.


in fact, all you mugs should send me a bottle to keep, since
I'm paying for the shipping to Lee Ann!!!!


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Russ you sent me a bottle too, right??
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about your sauce on the comp
> circuit down here.
> 
> 
> in fact, all you mugs should send me a bottle to keep, since
> I'm paying for the shipping to Lee Ann!!!!



Ok a Pint to the contest and a quart to you, right Cappy I can do that!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Walter you are a fine and decent man.


----------



## BayouBBQ

Jim
Sorry, I did'nt send you an extra bottle. I sent it in a pint mason jar. I will probably be at Smoke on the Beach this fall. I'll hook you up then. If you can't live without it in the meantime, you can get it at the General Store at Barefoot Landing or at Love From the Carolinas at Broadway at the Beach. Or, if you ever get down to Summerville, let me know.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter you are a fine and decent man.




Thanks many others might say different , you aint so bad yourself , for a fellow pirate, I will raise a mug of rum in your name for that !!!!  AAAAAARRRGGGGGGG


----------



## Captain Morgan

Russ I didn't know it was here in town, I'll go get a bottle tomorrow.


----------



## Unity

What's the count now, Larry?

--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Unity said:
			
		

> What's the count now, Larry?
> 
> --John  8)



John the list I have is at home but there was a list on the post that said "9 Days Left to Enter" but it has been deleted for some unknown reason!????

Would the Mod responsible let me know why?? Please?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the count now, Larry?
> 
> --John  8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John the list I have is at home but there was a list on the post that said "9 Days Left to Enter" but it has been deleted for some unknown reason!????
> 
> Would the Mod responsible let me know why?? Please?
Click to expand...

Because no one likes you, and your a bucket head in a wheel chair. DUH.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":31ejgfol]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the count now, Larry?
> 
> --John  8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John the list I have is at home but there was a list on the post that said "9 Days Left to Enter" but it has been deleted for some unknown reason!????
> 
> Would the Mod responsible let me know why?? Please?
Click to expand...

Because no one likes you, and your a bucket head in a wheel chair. DUH.  [/quote:31ejgfol]

This is obviously true.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I deleted it...perhaps a seperate thread could be posted with that info.  I wasn't going to have 9 threads over the next 9 days going over the same thing!

And, I do like Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I deleted it...perhaps a seperate thread could be posted with that info.  I wasn't going to have 9 threads over the next 9 days going over the same thing!
> 
> And, I do like Larry.



I will edit the title of the subject for now on.  I understand your reasoning Greg.  I just wanted to see how many people had entered after todays 2 and it was gone.  I have the list at home and will post how many people we have tonight.  

I believe we have 17 entries after the two today.  30 entries is what we need to make it a full success and have the possiblity of doing this again in the future.


----------



## Finney

Okay... I just entered again to help save your "bucket-head" contest.
Going home this afternoon to "make up" another sauce.  I hear the two I entered in the other contest sux'd.  :roll:
Actually I have a few.  Just have to decide what to make and send.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Okay... I just entered again to help save your "bucket-head" contest.
> Going home this afternoon to "make up" another sauce.  I hear the two I entered in the other contest sux'd.  :roll:
> Actually I have a few.  Just have to decide what to make and send.



I heard mine sucked too, so don't feel bad Finney.


----------



## Guest

*Prizes*

Man thats all you win for Grand Prize? You should include Rev. m's and rubs also.


----------



## Finney

*Re: Prizes*



			
				grillmaster said:
			
		

> Man thats all you win for Grand Prize? You should include Rev. m's and rubs also.



A Primo Grill package isn't enough?  :roll:  You must already have one... or several   LOL... I'd take it.


----------



## Guest

Its not that I don't want it. Were talking Grand Champion! They should get a LOT! Seriously a couple bottles of rub to try would be nice.


----------



## DATsBBQ

Scoped out the yard to see where I can fit that new Primo. Next to old Primo? No, that would be too crowded, Next to the Imperial Kamado? No, I'd have to build a cart. Same thing with the Weber Kettle. Guess I'll have to set it on the gasser


----------



## LarryWolfe

grillmaster said:
			
		

> Its not that I don't want it. Were talking Grand Champion! They should get a LOT! Seriously a couple bottles of rub to try would be nice.



Well......................I think the Primo is enough for the Grand Prize!  If you'd like to contribute to the prizes we'd be more than happy for your generousity!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Unity said:
			
		

> What's the count now, Larry?
> 
> --John  8)



21 entries John!  We're getting close!!


----------



## Guest

I guess thats a pretty good prize. Just kidding about that not being enough.   Thats a more than nice prize. ITS TOTALLY AWESOME DUDE!!


----------



## Uncle Al

I'm gonna love that grill!!!!!

Al


----------



## Diva Q

I have no issues with driving to New York to pick it up 

 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Mine is on the stove cooking as we speak.  I'll get it in the mail tomorrow Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan

just got 3 more deliveries....Pigs, Ooms, and Jt's


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Just paid with Paypal Larry.  Cappy, I'll be sending in 2 sauces.


----------



## Finney

Brought mine to work to send out from here but was in a meeting all morning until now... I'll either see if I can get them by the PO this afternoon or just let them go out tomorrow.

But.... I am all paid up (and that's what Larry cares about).


----------



## DATsBBQ

Mine is going out today, and I too am paid in full.


----------



## Captain Morgan

just got Uncle Al's.

I swear it's killing me having all this sauce and not being
able to taste it!!!!!! :x


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just got Uncle Al's.
> 
> I swear it's killing me having all this sauce and not being
> able to taste it!!!!!! :x



BTW: I did a very small container of Szecret Szauce for you Cappy. _ya whiney be-otch_


----------



## Captain Morgan

thanks!!!!  but I heard your sauce sucked.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks!!!!  but I heard your sauce sucked.



LOL...  I heard that too.  

That's odd... the guy that came in 5th two years straight (2005-2006) at MIM told me it was very good.  He was probably lying though.  BTW: what'd he do this year?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks!!!!  but I heard your sauce sucked.



Hope you like licorice Jim!


----------



## Captain Morgan

licorice, fennel, it's all good.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> licorice, fennel, it's all good.


As long as you slow cook it with KNob Creek, it all good.  Oh that's right... that's not in there.  :?


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm really tired of hearing about your Knob.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm really tired of hearing about your Knob.



It is a short story though............


----------



## john pen

This is beginning to be like the old days...I think we've come full circle with just about every thread having some sort of homosexuel inuendo !


----------



## Captain Morgan

I haven't seen anything homosexual in this thread yet....not that
there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Finney

It must just be you John.   
Although Cappy was trying to take it there.  LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Had to search high and low for pint canning jars.....Mine is being shipped tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Finney

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Had to search high and low for pint canning jars.....Mine is being shipped tomorrow!!!!!



I finally gave up and boiled some old Rev's bottles to sanitize them.
Hey Woody, how come they use different glue on the label for the orig and the hot.  The orig labels come right off in water and the hot doesn't want to come off for anything. :?


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I think the hot stuff  seeps through the glass and forms a molecular bond..... That's just a SWAG of course.


----------



## WalterSC

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Had to search high and low for pint canning jars.....Mine is being shipped tomorrow!!!!!



Dad may have to go back into the hospital for a heart check will send mine out Monday if thats ok with yall. I got it on paper but I need to be ther with him. I got all the ingridients here as well.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Dad may have to go back into the hospital for a heart check...



Sorry to hear that Walter. Hope everything turns out good!
When he comes out clear, give him some of that FRESH Louisiana Hot Sauce you won from JB! That'll keep his system clean fer sure !


----------



## WalterSC

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad may have to go back into the hospital for a heart check...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Walter. Hope everything turns out good!
> When he comes out clear, give him some of that FRESH Louisiana Hot Sauce you won from JB! That'll keep his system clean fer sure !
Click to expand...


He is more pissed about it than anyone elese, but his BP really took a nose dive today , it may just be new meds but  after what has been happening we arent taking any chances.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Hope everything turns out good with your dad Walter.


----------



## Diva Q

All the best to your father.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":hvon4o4q]Make an *entry fee *into the contest and if enough people enter then there could be a free Primo Package as a prize.  That could get interesting............



Not with this bunch... [/quote:hvon4o4q]

I am happy to say you misjudged the loyalty of your Members, Rempe!  We have enough people to consider this a success!!!  This was a good thing to be wrong about!  Thank you everyone for making this a success!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":33d3ctcv][quote="Larry Wolfe":33d3ctcv]Make an *entry fee *into the contest and if enough people enter then there could be a free Primo Package as a prize.  That could get interesting............



Not with this bunch... [/quote:33d3ctcv]

*I am happy to say you misjudged the loyalty of your Members*, Rempe!  We have enough people to consider this a success!!!  This was a good thing to be wrong about!  Thank you everyone for making this a success![/quote:33d3ctcv]

Prove it... Post the list of who said they would enter.  Then the list of who from here has entered.  And don't count that many people entered more than one entry.  

Where's the public shame for the one's that backed out?


----------



## Captain Morgan

still time to enter!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> still time to enter!



You should be getting mine in the mail today or tomorrow Cappy.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Greg Rempe":1izbprhq][quote="Larry Wolfe":1izbprhq]Make an *entry fee *into the contest and if enough people enter then there could be a free Primo Package as a prize.  That could get interesting............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with this bunch...
Click to expand...


*I am happy to say you misjudged the loyalty of your Members*, Rempe!  We have enough people to consider this a success!!!  This was a good thing to be wrong about!  Thank you everyone for making this a success![/quote:1izbprhq]

Prove it... Post the list of who said they would enter.  Then the list of who from here has entered.  And don't count that many people entered more than one entry.  

Where's the public shame for the one's that backed out?[/quote:1izbprhq]  I would but Rempe Deleted the post!


----------



## Puff1

The winning sauce is in the mail Friday


----------



## Cliff H.

Puff said:
			
		

> The winning sauce is in the mail Friday



What exactly is in the winning sauce ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

KRAFT & a little Blues Hog. That's what he told me anyway!


----------



## WalterSC

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winning sauce is in the mail Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is in the winning sauce ?
Click to expand...



MINE!!!!!


----------



## wittdog

Mine is going out tomarrow.....in the mail..might have to mail a check..having some problems with Pay Pal...


----------



## Puff1

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> KRAFT & a little Blues Hog. That's what he told me anyway!


Chris I've heard of Kraft.....but throw me a bone on the "Blues Hog"  
Or do I not want to know


----------



## BayouBBQ

Larry, Cappy
Both if you should be receiving my check and (winning) sauce today or tomorrow.


----------



## Finney

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Larry, Cappy
> Both if *you should be receiving *my check and *(winning) sauce today or tomorrow.*



How'd you know when mine would be getting there?


----------



## WalterSC

Good update on my father seems it was the meds , he is back home and grouchy as ever. LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan

good news Walter!

3 more sauces just arrived...Finney, Allie, 
Nathan Galland of Lousiana.


----------



## john pen

mines boxed and shipping on my way out of town !


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> good news Walter!
> 
> 3 more sauces just arrived...Finney, Allie,
> Nathan Galland of Lousiana.




Will make mine tonight since I am back home !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> good news Walter!
> 
> 3 more sauces just arrived...Finney, Allie,
> Nathan Galland of Lousiana.



Nathan Galland was the 1st and 3rd place winner of the Addicted to BBQ Sauce Contest.  His mustard sauce was the 1st place and a sweet and spicy tomato base was 3rd!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Oh I was wrong...I never received those bottles...in fact, I haven't received any yet!

Just a few more in and I'm off to Mexico wid de sauces!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!












Sorry.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

We know where you live, and work


----------



## Captain Morgan

You don't where I'll live in Mexico!!!    










Sorry again.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

With a mug like yours, you won't be hard to find.   Got your bus ticket?


----------



## Captain Morgan

They turned out to be pretty expensive, so I guess I'm staying here.


----------



## Captain Morgan

one more in...Kevin T. from Youngstown


----------



## LarryWolfe

D.Harris said:
			
		

> Cappy if your going to Mexico, I can only imagine where Larry will go with the money?



I'm going to Myrtle Beach!


----------



## john a

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> good news Walter!
> 
> 3 more sauces just arrived...Finney, Allie,
> Nathan Galland of Lousiana.



Cappy, 

I sent mine last Monday???

John


----------



## LarryWolfe

oct_97 said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3h0zwas0]good news Walter!
> 
> 3 more sauces just arrived...Finney, Allie,
> Nathan Galland of Lousiana.



Cappy, 

I sent mine last Monday???

John[/quote:3h0zwas0]

John, Cappy received your sauce today and I received your check today!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## john a

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="oct_97":35hqlv9g][quote="Captain Morgan":35hqlv9g]good news Walter!
> 
> 3 more sauces just arrived...Finney, Allie,
> Nathan Galland of Lousiana.



Cappy, 

I sent mine last Monday???

John[/quote:35hqlv9g]

John, Cappy received your sauce today and I received your check today!!!  Thanks!![/quote:35hqlv9g]

Holy crap, I sent the sauce Priority mail, WTF? Oh well, the winner has arrived.  

Thanks Larry


----------



## john pen

Mine went out in the big brown truck friday..guarenteed Wed delivery !


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> one more in...Kevin T. from Youngstown



That's mine.


----------



## Captain Morgan

looks  like a loser to me.


----------



## john a

Wrong place, supposed to be New Post.


----------



## Captain Morgan

later today I'll post all the folks who's sauces have come in.


----------



## Finney

Speaking of the contest.... When will the winners be announced?


----------



## wittdog

Mine went out Friday.....


----------



## Captain Morgan

I got 8 more in today!

Ranucci,
Puff
Bill the Grill Guy
Big Mike
Witt
Diva
Scotty
Cliff H


----------



## john pen

Somewhere between Buffalo and cappy's crib..

*Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007. *

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007. 

Package Progress  
Location  Date  Local Time  Description  
BUFFALO,
NY,  US  05/28/2007  11:38 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
BUFFALO,
NY,  US  05/25/2007  8:09 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
NIAGARA FALLS,
NY,  US  05/25/2007  7:01 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN  
US  05/25/2007  2:48 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  


Tracking results provided by UPS:  05/29/2007 12:15 P.M.  EST (USA)


----------



## Captain Morgan

Dat's is in also


----------



## Finney

john pen said:
			
		

> Somewhere between Buffalo and cappy's crib..
> 
> *Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007. *
> 
> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007.
> 
> Package Progress
> Location  Date  Local Time  Description
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/28/2007  11:38 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  8:09 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN
> NIAGARA FALLS,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  7:01 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN
> US  05/25/2007  2:48 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
> 
> 
> Tracking results provided by UPS:  05/29/2007 12:15 P.M.  EST (USA)



Too bad you will be a day late.  LOL
*"Your entry/entries MUST BE received no later than 30 May 2007."*


----------



## wittdog

Finney said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between Buffalo and cappy's crib..
> 
> *Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007. *
> 
> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007.
> 
> Package Progress
> Location  Date  Local Time  Description
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/28/2007  11:38 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  8:09 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN
> NIAGARA FALLS,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  7:01 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN
> US  05/25/2007  2:48 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
> 
> 
> Tracking results provided by UPS:  05/29/2007 12:15 P.M.  EST (USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you will be a day late.  LOL
> *"Your entry/entries MUST BE received no later than 30 May 2007."*
Click to expand...

A day late and a dollar short


----------



## Diva Q

Thank goodness mine finally got there.

Ugh.


----------



## Cliff H.

Maybe Cappy will cut Mr. Pen some slack.


----------



## john pen

According to my local UPS guy, It'll be there on Wed. If its not, he's buying me a Primo !!


----------



## cflatt

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between Buffalo and cappy's crib..
> 
> *Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007. *
> 
> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007.
> 
> Package Progress
> Location  Date  Local Time  Description
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/28/2007  11:38 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  8:09 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN
> NIAGARA FALLS,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  7:01 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN
> US  05/25/2007  2:48 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
> 
> 
> Tracking results provided by UPS:  05/29/2007 12:15 P.M.  EST (USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you will be a day late.  LOL
> *"Your entry/entries MUST BE received no later than 30 May 2007."*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*A day late and a dollar short*[/quote
maybe drinking your beer cost him that day ???...threw his karma off..just enough


----------



## wittdog

cflatt said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between Buffalo and cappy's crib..
> 
> *Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007. *
> 
> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007.
> 
> Package Progress
> Location  Date  Local Time  Description
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/28/2007  11:38 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  8:09 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN
> NIAGARA FALLS,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  7:01 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN
> US  05/25/2007  2:48 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
> 
> 
> Tracking results provided by UPS:  05/29/2007 12:15 P.M.  EST (USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you will be a day late.  LOL
> *"Your entry/entries MUST BE received no later than 30 May 2007."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A day late and a dollar short*[/quote
> maybe drinking your beer cost him that day ???...threw his karma off..just enough
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks cflatt you just made my day...


----------



## Captain Morgan

Spicewine just came in.


----------



## DATsBBQ

On May 26th ....





			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many entries do y'all got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 people, 36 sauces!!  100% success!!
Click to expand...


You must be near 50 sauces by now. Are prizes getting bigger? :?:


----------



## Spice1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Spicewine just came in.




WOOOOO HOOO!!!  I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Finney said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere between Buffalo and cappy's crib..
> 
> *Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007. *
> 
> Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 05/31/2007.
> 
> Package Progress
> Location  Date  Local Time  Description
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/28/2007  11:38 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN
> BUFFALO,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  8:09 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN
> NIAGARA FALLS,
> NY,  US  05/25/2007  7:01 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN
> US  05/25/2007  2:48 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
> 
> 
> Tracking results provided by UPS:  05/29/2007 12:15 P.M.  EST (USA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you will be a day late.  LOL
> *"Your entry/entries MUST BE received no later than 30 May 2007."*
Click to expand...


dudn't madder... Mine's in. Contest OVER.  :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2864kgg0]14 yes votes now...we need 20 or 25...spread the word on all the
> boards you visit...I just hit the Nat BBQ board...Walter, post it on the
> SCBA site with a link to the poll




Almost Jim.   Here's the deal.......  We need at least 42 entries to offer a Primo Oval XL and 30 entries to offer the Primo Oval Jr.  That will cover all costs involved including shipping and handling to your front door.[/quote:2864kgg0]

How many so far????


----------



## cookking

*Wining Sauce*

Why don't ya'll get a jump on things and get my Primo on the truck to deliver to me? Save everybody else the torture of waiting to find out they lost.LOL...    8)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Okay you guys have even surprised me with all of your overwhelming support to make this contest a 100% success.  The past couple of days has spurred up quite a few late entries, but have put us to where we need to be to offer up the *XL Primo Kamado *(*shipping and handling is included, but accessories will have to be purchased separately).  The Grand Prize can be the winners choice, they can choose either the XL Oval Primo by itself, the Jr. Oval with all the accessories (Cypress Table Excluded) which would include (*Ultimate Jr Oval Start Up Kit- includes Primo Oval Jr, Oval Jr. Cradle w/casters, 2 stainless steel side tables, 2 extended cooking racks, 2 drip pan holders, 1 cast iron firebox divider, 1 ash tool, 1 grill lifter and a 32 piece pack of Quick Lights*) or the Original Round Kamado with all of the accessories which would include *(Ultimate Large Round Start Up Kit - includes Large Round Kamado, Large Round Cradle w/casters, 2 stainless steel side tables, 1 ash tool, 1 grill lifter and a 32 piece pack of Quick Lights.)* 

BTW, we had 34 people enter and 41 sauces entered!!  Hope the Whippens have plenty of Antacids!!!   



* Due to unforeseen circumstances additional shipping charges may apply and be charged to the customer.  Although this is not anticipated.


----------



## knine

well good luck to all . hope some1 close to me wins so i can try out the Primo .


----------



## cookking

*? Which one should I take?*

Hey Larry, now you've gone and made my decision more difficult. Which one do I take? I mean when I win the sauce contest that is. LOL... 8)

Not that I wouldn't take any of them. LOL... 8)

 Seriously, GOOD LUCK to all participating. I am glad to see so many entrants. Not for the chance of a bigger and better prize but, for the sake of friendly competition.


----------



## 007bond-jb

knine said:
			
		

> well good luck to all . hope some1 close to wins so i can try out the Primo .



They got my entry Knine, I aint gonna start mouthin yet


----------



## Captain Morgan

Here's a list of who I've received.


Tim Patton/Pee Dee Swamp
Witt Dog
Danielle D/Diva
Scotty Da Q
Nathan /Tragenator
Cliff H.
Dats
Alex Ranucci
Puff 
Bill TGG
Gary in Va
Allie
Ken Cheeks
Oompappy
Kevin Tof Youngtown
Al S
Chris-Pigs on the Wing
Finney
John A
Lanier M/Tiger Paw
Russ/Smokin Coles
Jt Handy
D. Harris


----------



## Captain Morgan

I loved your sauce, used it on chicken last night!

Kidding, yes I've got yours..sorry


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> *I loved your sauce, used it on chicken last night!*
> 
> Kidding, yes I've got yours..sorry


----------



## 007bond-jb

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here's a list of who I've received.
> 
> 
> Tim Patton/Pee Dee Swamp
> Witt Dog
> Danielle D/Diva
> Scotty Da Q
> Nathan /Tragenator
> Cliff H.
> Dats
> Alex Ranucci
> Puff
> Bill TGG
> Gary in Va
> Allie
> Ken Cheeks
> Oompappy
> Kevin Tof Youngtown
> Al S
> Chris-Pigs on the Wing
> Finney
> John A
> Lanier M/Tiger Paw
> Russ/Smokin Coles
> Jt Handy
> D. Harris



Hey Cappo I sent mine UPS, Trankin info say; Signed by Morgan on 5/24/07 at 2:34pm... Was you drinkin pops BOY? How come I aint on da list Bub? ... Mine was adderssed from Jeff Folse  JB- 007


----------



## ScottyDaQ

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Hey Cappo I sent mine UPS, Trankin info say; Signed by Morgan on 5/24/07 at 2:34pm... Was you drinkin pops BOY? How come I aint on da list Bub? ... Mine was adderssed from Jeff Folse  JB- 007



Cappy doesn't drink. :P 
The noise in the podcast were cans of Red Bull.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Poor Cappy... He's under so much pressure. I mean I really pitty him.... He has to correspond with a very attractive blonde during this process. The pressure must be really getting to him.
Let's cut him some slack.


----------



## 007bond-jb

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Poor Cappy... He's under so much pressure. I mean I really pitty him.... He has to correspond with a very attractive blonde during this process. The pressure must be really getting to him.
> Let's cut him some slack.



Post pic's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not of Cappy


----------



## Finney

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Poor Cappy... He's under so much pressure. I mean I really pitty him.... He has to correspond with a very attractive blonde during this process. The pressure must be really getting to him.
> Let's cut him some slack.


I bet he's "released" the pressure a t least a couple of times.  :!:


----------



## 007bond-jb

Finney said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Cappy... He's under so much pressure. I mean I really pitty him.... He has to correspond with a very attractive blonde during this process. The pressure must be really getting to him.
> Let's cut him some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he's "released" the pressure a t least a couple of times.  :!:
Click to expand...


  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Cappy... He's under so much pressure. I mean I really pitty him.... He has to correspond with a very attractive blonde during this process. The pressure must be really getting to him.
> Let's cut him some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pic's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not of Cappy
Click to expand...








She's the one without the beard.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Those fat dudes are _*HAUT!*_


----------



## 007bond-jb

What dudes?
I  didn't add no alfalfa sprouts to my sauce


----------



## DATsBBQ

Is there an option for a pallet of Wolfe Rub?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Here's an updated list of who I've received.


Tim Patton/Pee Dee Swamp
Witt Dog
Danielle D/Diva
Scotty Da Q
Nathan /Tragenator
Cliff H.
Dats
Alex Ranucci
Puff 
Bill TGG
Gary in Va
Allie
Ken Cheeks
Oompappy
Kevin Tof Youngtown
Al S
Chris-Pigs on the Wing
Finney
John A
Lanier M/Tiger Paw
Russ/Smokin Coles
Jt Handy
D. Harris
JB-BOY
Rev Marvin
Jack W
Big GQ
Brian Rich
John Pen
Big Mike
Spicewine


----------



## Captain Morgan

geez, you'd think you wanted a thousand dollar grill or something.  
you on now...the boxes came in fast and furious and some I forgot to add to my list.


----------



## DATsBBQ

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here's an updated list of who I've received.
> 
> 
> Tim Patton/Pee Dee Swamp
> Witt Dog
> Danielle D/Diva
> Scotty Da Q
> Nathan /Tragenator
> Cliff H.
> Dats
> Alex Ranucci
> Puff
> Bill TGG
> Gary in Va
> Allie
> Ken Cheeks
> Oompappy
> Kevin Tof Youngtown
> Al S
> Chris-Pigs on the Wing
> Finney
> John A
> Lanier M/Tiger Paw
> Russ/Smokin Coles
> Jt Handy
> D. Harris
> JB-BOY
> Rev Marvin
> Jack W
> Big GQ
> Brian Rich
> John Pen
> *Big Mike*


Spicewine

I see you're on the list


----------



## Finney

:?:  Now that the entry date has come and gone.........  when will the winner be announced?  :?:


----------



## Captain Morgan

in a couple of months


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> in a couple of months



Yeah we gotta find a way to recoup all the entry fees.  They seem to have been spent.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> in a couple of months



Check with me to make sure my address is the same before you ship my Primo then......  :?


----------



## Spice1

I'm not on the list either!!

Spice


----------



## Captain Morgan

I got yours....you're on the list now.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I got yours....you're on the list now.



Geez Jim, I'm glad I'm in charge of the money!


----------



## Unity

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I got yours....you're on the list now.


Next time we elect officers, let's try real hard to find someone else to run for List Compiler.  :roll: 

--John  8) 
(I'm not on the list either. But then, I didn't send in an entry.)


----------



## Finney

Unity said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got yours....you're on the list now.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time we elect officers, let's try real hard to find someone else to run for List Compiler.  :roll:
> 
> --John  8)
> (I'm not on the list either. But then, I didn't send in an entry.)
Click to expand...


Cappy, start a list of things we need to look for in a List Compiler.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Back on subject.    I knd of hope I don't win. That sauce can never be reproduced because it was thrown togather till I thought it tasted good.   :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Back on subject.    I knd of hope I don't win. That sauce can never be reproduced because it was thrown togather till I thought it tasted good.   :roll:



You mean you tasted it as you were making it??  I hope you used a clean spoon each time!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":wfoxaiu1]Back on subject.    I knd of hope I don't win. That sauce can never be reproduced because it was thrown togather till I thought it tasted good.   :roll:



You mean you tasted it as you were making it??  I hope you used a clean spoon each time!   [/quote:wfoxaiu1]
Lots of spoons! You bucket head, think I'm that STUPID? Thanks pal!  I did use plastic spoons.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":26g0hfeo][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":26g0hfeo]Back on subject.    I knd of hope I don't win. That sauce can never be reproduced because it was thrown togather till I thought it tasted good.   :roll:



You mean you tasted it as you were making it??  I hope you used a clean spoon each time!   [/quote:26g0hfeo]
Lots of spoons! You bucket head, *think I'm that STUPID*? Thanks pal! [/quote:26g0hfeo]

You said it not me!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I have my moments.   But not when it comes to food safety!
Riddle me this, what happens if cappy boxes all our sauces up and some get broken in shipping before judging?  That would suck.


----------



## john pen

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I have my moments.   But not when it comes to food safety!
> Riddle me this, what happens if cappy boxes all our sauces up and some get broken in shipping before judging?  That would suck.



C'mon, lets have a little faith in Cappy..I hear he's hand delivering them !


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm better at packing boxes than I am at list compiling.


----------



## LarryWolfe

D.Harris said:
			
		

> Nice looking lady, I wouldn't blame him for had delivering.



He'd have to leave Myrtle Beach and that's not happening.  If you told him there was free beer, maybe......but not for a woman!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="D.Harris":1uygnz07]Nice looking lady, I wouldn't blame him for hand delivering.



He'd have to leave Myrtle Beach and that's not happening.  If you told him there was free beer, maybe......but not for a woman![/quote:1uygnz07]

We tried the free beer (and Jacks Cosmic Dogs) thing last year to get him to the Boone Hall Comp.  If we had waited for him... We'd still be sitting out there.  And that was only a 1 1/2hr drive for him.  :? 


I hear he has been "hand delivering" since he saw that picture.  :roll:


----------



## cookking

*BBQ Sauce Judging.*

Just curious, aside from the HOT BABE who else will be judging the sauce? Will it be taking place at a BBQ Competition? When do I get my Primo? LOL.... 8)


----------



## Puff1

*Re: BBQ Sauce Judging.*



			
				Traegernator said:
			
		

> Just curious, aside from the HOT BABE who else will be judging the sauce? Will it be taking place at a BBQ Competition? When do I get my Primo? LOL.... 8)


You won't.............but I'll let you borrow it    8)


----------



## Finney

*Re: BBQ Sauce Judging.*



			
				Traegernator said:
			
		

> Just curious, aside from the HOT BABE who else will be judging the sauce? Will it be taking place at a BBQ Competition? When do I get my Primo? LOL.... 8)



You're done winning Traegernator... "The King is Dead, Long live the King"


----------



## cookking

*Re: BBQ Sauce Judging.*



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Traegernator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, aside from the HOT BABE who else will be judging the sauce? Will it be taking place at a BBQ Competition? When do I get my Primo? LOL.... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're done winning Traegernator... "The King is Dead, Long live the King"
Click to expand...


And who's gonna win? You? Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!! :P  :P  :P


----------



## Finney

*Re: BBQ Sauce Judging.*



			
				Traegernator said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traegernator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, aside from the HOT BABE who else will be judging the sauce? Will it be taking place at a BBQ Competition? When do I get my Primo? LOL.... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're done winning Traegernator... "The King is Dead, Long live the King"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who's gonna win? You? Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!! :P  :P  :P
Click to expand...


Ummm........  Could be.    Who knows.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.


----------



## cookking

We shall see! Bwahahaha!!

 On a serious note, isn't the judging this weekend.


----------



## cookking

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.



Is Lee Ann some sort of BBQ celebrity?


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.




Cool Cappy been home sick with the stomach flu for a week now , I will get the sauce out to you ASAP am feeling a bit better now. Might get there late but I will send it.


----------



## Diva Q

Traegernator said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Lee Ann some sort of BBQ celebrity?
Click to expand...


She is much more than a BBQ celebritiy. She own a successful restaurant and catering business and compete all over the place. 

http://www.woodchicksbbq.com/

Additionally she was on national tv for the versus BBQ championships series.


----------



## Finney

just don't eat the lobster.  :roll:


----------



## cookking

I've seen her picture and I think I know why she's called "WOODCHICK". LOL...


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Cappy been home sick with the stomach flu for a week now , I will get the sauce out to you ASAP am feeling a bit better now. Might get there late but I will send it.
Click to expand...


Our first *DQ* for missing the turn-in.  :roll:


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Cappy been home sick with the stomach flu for a week now , I will get the sauce out to you ASAP am feeling a bit better now. Might get there late but I will send it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first *DQ* for missing the turn-in.  :roll:
Click to expand...


DONT YOU BE ROLLIN THEM EYES AT ME BOY !!!!!  LOL


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Cappy been home sick with the stomach flu for a week now , I will get the sauce out to you ASAP am feeling a bit better now. Might get there late but I will send it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first *DQ* for missing the turn-in.  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DONT YOU BE ROLLIN THEM EYES AT ME BOY !!!!!  LOL
Click to expand...


Okay...
Our first *DQ* for missing the turn-in.  :?     _is that better_


----------



## cookking

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Cappy been home sick with the stomach flu for a week now , I will get the sauce out to you ASAP am feeling a bit better now. Might get there late but I will send it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first *DQ* for missing the turn-in.  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DONT YOU BE ROLLIN THEM EYES AT ME BOY !!!!!  LOL
Click to expand...

  Isn't there a LATE FEE for missing the turn in date?


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Ann and her sister and teammate will be the judges.
> BTW, they just won the Va State sauce competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Cappy been home sick with the stomach flu for a week now , I will get the sauce out to you ASAP am feeling a bit better now. Might get there late but I will send it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first *DQ* for missing the turn-in.  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DONT YOU BE ROLLIN THEM EYES AT ME BOY !!!!!  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay...
> Our first *DQ* for missing the turn-in.  :?   _that better_
Click to expand...


That will do , hurts me to get DQ than anything but this I never expected to get sick . But I promised Cappy some sauce and I am gonna get it doen if it kills me, of course as soon as I can get more than 4 ft from the bathroom would help , LOL!


----------



## cookking

That will do , hurts me to get DQ than anything but this I never expected to get sick . But I promised Cappy some sauce and I am gonna get it doen if it kills me, of course as soon as I can get more than 4 ft from the bathroom would help , LOL![/quote]

Been there. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## WalterSC

Traegernator said:
			
		

> That will do , hurts me to get DQ than anything but this I never expected to get sick . But I promised Cappy some sauce and I am gonna get it doen if it kills me, of course as soon as I can get more than 4 ft from the bathroom would help , LOL!



Been there. Hope you feel better soon. [/quote]

 Am getting better sorry for being grouchy folks , dont feel bad the family has to put up with this live time . LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan

Walter, if you have the flu,  DO NOT SEND ME ANY FOOD PRODUCTS.

I'll get some sauce at the next comp we're at.
Besides, I'm shipping the sauces today anyway.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, if you have the flu,  DO NOT SEND ME ANY FOOD PRODUCTS.
> 
> I'll get some sauce at the next comp we're at.
> Besides, I'm shipping the sauces today anyway.



Will do sorry bout that , this really has me down I was looking foward to it, just didnt have the energy to get it done. I bought everything to make it too. Ahh well it will keep!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

When your sick, you don't feel good. Hope you get up to snuff soon Walter.


----------



## DATsBBQ

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, if you have the flu,  DO NOT SEND ME ANY FOOD PRODUCTS.
> 
> I'll get some sauce at the next comp we're at.
> Besides, *I'm shipping the sauces today anyway*.



Hope you insured the shipment for at least a grand. That way if it falls off the truck or ran over by a forklift you could at least do a drawing and pay for the primo :roll:


----------



## Diva Q

Feel better soon Walter. Sorry to hear you are under the weather.


----------



## LarryWolfe

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walter, if you have the flu,  DO NOT SEND ME ANY FOOD PRODUCTS.
> 
> I'll get some sauce at the next comp we're at.
> Besides, *I'm shipping the sauces today anyway*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you insured the shipment for at least a grand. That way if it falls off the truck or ran over by a forklift you could at least do a drawing and pay for the primo :roll:
Click to expand...


The entry fees paid for the Primo, no insurance should be necessary.


----------



## DATsBBQ

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":2xjeabwb]Walter, if you have the flu,  DO NOT SEND ME ANY FOOD PRODUCTS.
> 
> I'll get some sauce at the next comp we're at.
> Besides, *I'm shipping the sauces today anyway*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you insured the shipment for at least a grand. That way if it falls off the truck or ran over by a forklift you could at least do a drawing and pay for the primo :roll:
Click to expand...


The entry fees paid for the Primo, no insurance should be necessary.[/quote:2xjeabwb]


----------

